# The Bowen Technique



## sam35

Just wondered if anyone had had treatment called the Bowen Technique?  Friends of ours have the treatment for back pain and stomach problems, but apparently the technique can be used for infertility and the therapist says that he has had success with other couples who have been ttc.  When my friend explained to him that I have a blocked tube (Consultant not sure why it's blocked) but no other problems between us, he said that he thinks he could help us.  His is also a qualified midwife - which is quite handy!

Has anyone else heard of it?

Thanks for your help.

Sam


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Just had a quick surf on the net and found this....

http://www.thebowentechnique.com/

/links


----------



## sam35

Thanks Nikki.  I had my first session of Bowen this week.  My DP had to be treated too.  He is going to do treatment next week on my pelvis as he thinks there is something slightly wrong (I get a bad back).  Then after that he is going to work on the infertility.  When I read the literature he gave me it did say that they treat infertility and he has had good results (he is a midwife too).  One lady he treated had been trying for 9 years.  She had migraines during her period.  He cured the migraines, and she became pregnant.  To be treated for the infertility you have to go to see him for a 5 minute appointment (both of you) the day before your period is due.  Then you should have no sex until day 14 - then try as much as possible!  If you don't conceive after that he treats you again the month after, so basically it is every other month.  Any way for anyone who is interested, I will keep you posted - would be great if it worked.

Samx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Just wondernig how you got on Sam?


----------



## Fidget

Hmmm me too, all sounds very interesting!

Keep us posted Sam

Debs
xx


----------



## sam35

Went for the Bowen again on Friday.  Now on no sex for 2 weeks much to my DP's disgust!!  Anyway so far all its given me is a bad neck! but will keep you posted!  When I asked him, he has treated 2 other couples for infertility, and out of the 2, one couple became pregnant, so 50% not bad I suppose.

Thanks for replying.

Samx


----------



## Broodygirl

Hurro peeps, can anyone tell me what the Bowen technique is? I've seen a few of you mention it and I have no idea what it is!









If anyone can throw a little light on the subject for me - I'd be a-waffly greatful!


----------



## allison kate

Hi Broodygirl

Found your message while dong a search and thought I'd send you a belated reply!

I first started Bowen about three years ago for a knee problem, which was crippling me.  After three sessions it was cleared and I have only had to go back once to her when it was giving me the old twinge last year.  I have since sent about a dozen people to my practitioner and all have been throughly impressed with what she can do.

I had a failed IVF in September (for some reason I didn't go to her while tx'ing) but am d/regging at the moment for my 2nd attempt and have been working with her to release any tensions or blocked energies from the last attempt.

It is very holistic and my Prac is also a healer and she does Rieki and Bio-energy.  I would totally recommend you trying this out as it deals with your body on an emotional adn spiritual level as well as any physical symptoms you may have.

If you want to IM me I can tell you more about it

Good luck 
Allison xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Hmmmm will watch this thread with interest still as I'll put my faith in anything right now.

Here's hoping it works Sam or at least your next treatment eases your neck![br]: 29/04/05, 21:19Wondering if anyone else has had this since this thread was started?


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Hi ya,

Just picked up on this thread!

I've just started Reflexology again, but with a new lady, who really seems to be very good and knows her stuff!  She also does the Bowen Technique and seems to think it may be good for me, as she seems to think I have a mis-aligned right hip - which may well be true. 

I had my 2nd session of Reflex last Thurs, with another one planned for Thursday this week. She also has me on a australian bush essence called Crowea, as she thinks there is some negativity surrounding my stomach, spleen and bladder!

So I'll keep you posted on whether we move to the Bowen or not!


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Crowea - whats that then sweetie?


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Hi Nikki,

See here - http://www.ausflowers.com.au/shop/scdproducts.asp?catid=1#Crowea
Although not sure how it'll help with stomach, spleen and bladder problems!! But do feel different, so who knows!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Sounds like I need some of that


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Well like you, I'll try anything new at the moment!!!!


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Doesn't hurt to try new things does it


----------



## Elodie

Hi All  

I have heard that the Bowen Technique can help with fertility problems.  I did have this treatment a couple of years ago to help with headaches/migraines and it was really effective.

Just wondered if anyone has had it for fertility issues and what the outcome was.

Thanks for reading.

Love
Elodie
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

HI

Despite hearing about the Bowen Technique I'm afraid I don't really know much about it !! I did a quick search on this website and a few threads came up mentioning it...if you use the search option on this website you'll find them all...but here's a couple...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=26831.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=34218.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## pi30

ooooh Anna1979- has had this.
Will ask her to post here about it.
Love Pi


----------



## Elodie

Minxy - thanks for the threads - very interesting.  

Pi - if you could ask Anna for me, I'd be really grateful.  

Love 
Elodie
x


----------



## A1979

Hi Elodie

I did have quite a few sessions of the Bowen Technique.  For me, it didnt help me get a BFP but I know of a lady on another site who swears blind it helped her get her little girl.

I have to say it was a really relaxing therapy and I know it worked on things as I had bad period one day which would usually last a good couple of days, anyway the therapist managed to get it to go almost instantly!

Good luck with it.

Anna xxx


----------



## Elodie

Thanks for your message Anna  .

I am having my second Bowen treatment in a couple of weeks, kind of timed with my second iui.

I'll report back if I have any success!

Good luck to all    .

Elodie
x


----------



## kate28

Hi all
Have any of you use the Bowen Technique treatments and if so what was your experiences, do you think it helped?
I have been recommended to use this by a friend who was ttc for 2 years had 2 lots of this treatment and fell preg,   obviously this could be a coincidence BUT i wondered if any of you have used this and had any positive out comes.

Thanks

Kate 
x


----------



## larkles

Hi kate

I haven't done it but there is an old thread-link is here

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=26831.15

Larkles
x


----------



## kate28

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=165883.0;topicseen

hi i have asked about bowen on this link since this thread was started i was wondering if there has been any success stories at all?

Thanks

Kate


----------



## Bellini

A really good friend of mine from another forum just got her BFP after 4 years of TTC (naturally - she was in the IVF queue)

The only thing she did differently was that she'd started a course of the "Bowen Technique".

I've managed to find someone locally who does this and hubby and I are going on Sunday.

I am just   this is the nudge we need after clomid failed.

Love to all.

Baby dust



Bellini xxx


----------



## kdb

Good luck Bellini - let us know how your first session goes.  I've read that 80-90% of people who try the Bowen technique only need one or two sessions.

I've just started seeing an osteopath and had my first appt on Monday.  It's surprising how treatment on various parts of the body can influence other factors, eg, hormones, etc.


----------

